
Founder salary at pre-seed stage? (raised 500k) - Kesava1312
Hi!<p>Currently trying to budget for the next year - how much should the founders be paid if they&#x27;re based in the bay? :)
======
davismwfl
General rule of thumb, until you have revenue and customers you should take
the smallest amount possible while not putting yourself in any danger, health
wise or other. That holds true until the Founders have found revenue
basically.

It is very common to pay yourself minimum wage or so. If you are older and
have more responsibilities it is fair to pay somewhat more but just keep with
rule #1 above. For a multi-time founder with solid exists it wouldn't be
unheard of to see a six figure salary because they have proven their worth.
But in most cases you'll see even those prior founders taking the smallest
amount possible, it is just that as they gain in personal responsibilities
their costs go up so yea they are paid better.

I know it isn't a number, but hopefully that helps a little, it is pretty
generic advice because it is also something very specific to the person and
situation.

